# bf's tegu doesn't like me ...



## Jocko (Sep 6, 2009)

We've had our tegu for 2 months now, and she seems to be getting used to us but can be shy at times.

Lately, I'll approach her cage just to look at her/spend time with her, and without warning she'll smack her terrarium with her nose to tell me to back off. She's only been doing this (to me) for the past two weeks and never when we first got her. 

She sees me for atleast an hour (probably more) a day since she's kept in my boyfriends office. We take her out of her terrarium to walk around but with really close supervision. Since she's my boyfriends pet, he's the one that's more hands on with the feeding responsibilities and misting ... etc


Any advice ?


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 6, 2009)

I think you should try handle it at the same time with your boyfriend, maybe his actions are way different then yours ( speed, approach, etc) 
Alot of members here including myself use the clothing technique also, which is leaving an article of clothing that has your scent in the enclosure so it learns your scent, worked pretty good for me since day one, and till this day I still do it and never had a problem.
Besides that, the only other thing I can think of is time time time / patience.


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 6, 2009)

Well, you know how smart they are. She's obviously very jealous of you, she thinks your man is her man. Cat fight! :grno :woot :jes 

No, seriously, what AWD247 said.


...Jefroka


----------



## Jocko (Sep 6, 2009)

haha ! thank you very much !

my boyfriend did the article of clothing thing. i definitely will too !

thanks !


----------



## COWHER (Sep 6, 2009)

That's the issue I had. AWD is 100% right on. she doesn't trust you the only way to fix it is to get her to understand you are not a threat


----------



## throneofjade (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah my tegu takes to me more than to my boyfriend, but that is because I feed him, clean out his house, and hold him all the time. He will let my boyfriend hold him, but always keeps an eye out for me. Like they said just try and spend more time with her if you want her to like you.


----------

